# Siemens-Achsen Bewegung verschleifen



## Ralle (17 November 2006)

Ich suche eine einen Siemens-Antrieb, mit dem 2 Servos gemeinsam betrieben werden können, so daß man Kurve fahren und Bewegungen verschleifen kann.
Es soll ein Vertikal- und ein Horizontalantrieb gesteuert werden und aus geschwindigkeitsgründen sollen sich Bewegungen überschneiden. Über die SPS wäre das wohl zu langsam.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich suche eine einen Siemens-Antrieb, mit dem 2 Servos gemeinsam betrieben werden können, so daß man Kurve fahren und Bewegungen verschleifen kann.
> Es soll ein Vertikal- und ein Horizontalantrieb gesteuert werden und aus geschwindigkeitsgründen sollen sich Bewegungen überschneiden. Über die SPS wäre das wohl zu langsam.



Das klingt nach Interpolation, kann IMHO nur eine NC - Steuerung.
Das in der SPS zu machen wäre mal eine interessante Sache, aber ganz sicher zu langsam, wenn die Achsen nicht gerade schleichen...

Schau dir mal die "Sinamics" mit "S7-Technologie" an.


----------



## PeterEF (17 November 2006)

Hallo,

für S7-300 gibt es FM357-2 für bis zu 4 Achsen, entweder für Servoantriebe oder Schrittmotoren.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2006)

Bei der 357-2 sind wir auch gerade angekommen .
Kann das evtl. auch mit einer 317T gehen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (17 November 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bei der 357-2 sind wir auch gerade angekommen .
> Kann das evtl. auch mit einer 317T gehen?



IMHO ja,
weis es aber auch nur vom Hörensagen, selber noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2006)

vielleicht solltest Du auch mal außerhalb der heilen Siemens Welt schauen was  heutzutage Standard ist:
http://www.ab.com/motion/product_apps/index.html
Bei Rockwell hast Du Servo und SPS in einem Programm:
http://www.ab.com/motion/product_apps/pickplace/pickplace-kinetix-6000.html


----------



## Martin L. (17 November 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

würde für deinen Anwendungsfall, nur eine CNC-Steuerung nutzen, da alle Interpolationsarten (Gerade, Kreis, Helix, 5-Achsen im Raum, etc.) schon im Betriebssystem integriert sind, und du dass Rad nicht neu erfinden mußt. O.K.
Die vorgeschlagene FM-357-2 Baugruppe kann auch schon einfache Interpolationen. 
Aber für komplexe Aufgaben nicht geeinget.

Habe beruflich viel mit CNC-Steuerungen von Siemens,
Fanuc, Allen-Bradley etc. zu tun.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2006)

@Oberchefe

Ja klar, aber der Kunde hat nur Siemens an SPS und das ist ein großer Kunde.
Der hat halt Vorschriften, was geht und was nicht.

@Martin L.

Hab ich auch zuerst dran gedacht, aber ich denke die FM reicht. Es geht hauptsächlich darum, auch noch das letze 10-tel-Sekündchen aus dem Handling herauszupressen (in Bezug auf ein nicht verschleifendes Handling).


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2006)

Hallo,
da es "nur" um 2 Achsen geht,
ein einfaches Überschleifen sollte auch mit der SPS machbar sein.
Du hast ja immer einen Anfahr- und Bremsrampe. Wenn der 1.Servo zu bremsen beginnt kannst du den 2. schon anfahren lassen.
Thomas


----------



## Ralle (18 November 2006)

@thomass5

Das ist mir in diesem Fall zu ungewiß und bringt nicht unbedingt den gewünschen Erfolg, da das Vertikalhandling erstmal ein kleines Stück alleine heben muß, beim Senken ebenfalls. Wenn ich mit der SPS das Horizontalhandling nach 20mm Vertikalhub starte, dann ist das Vertikalhandling wahrscheinlich schon oben, ehe das Horizontalhandling erst richtig loslegt.
Überwachen wird auch schwierig, so daß es schon mal zu einer Kollision kommen könnte, wenn ein Handling zu langsam ist (Schmutz etc.).


----------



## Martin L. (18 November 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

wenn du z.B. mit einer CNC-Steuerung oder FM 357-2
2-Achsen interpolieren läßt, sind deine geschilderten Probleme sofort gelösst, da sich die Achsen gegenseitig
Überwachen (Position, Geschwindigkeit etc.)
Daher vernünftige Positionierbaugruppe nutzen z.B.
Simatic FM 357-2 (FM357-4 etc.) oder eine kleine Sinumerik CNC-Steuerung Z.B. 802C. (ca. 3.000 €)
mit Betriebssystem-Software, Monitor, Tastatur, geeignet für 3-Achsen + Spindel.
bis dann mal.


----------



## ChristophD (20 November 2006)

Hallo,

wie schon erwähnt würde das auch mit einer 315T/317T machbar sein.
Bei dieser CPU hast du neben den gewohnten SPS Teil eben auch die MC Komponenten onboard.

Neben der CPU muss du dann allerdings die Projektierungssoftware noch extra dazukaufen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Jo (20 November 2006)

@Ralle,
Ist das Handling nur ein Teil der Steuerungsaufgabe?
Wenn ja, dann keine SINUMERIK
Geht es nur darum beim Heben um eine Kante herumzufahren und ist der Startpunkt (x,y) immer gleich, dann sollte eine Bewegungskoordination durch die SPS durchaus möglich sein.
Andernfalls bist du unweigerlich bei einer NC und das ist wenn SIEMENS draufstehen soll und du im 300-er Spektrum bleiben willst, dann eine FM357-2. Die hat einen NC-Kern und kann Bahnfahren.
Bei der 31xT-2DP kann ich im Katalog nichts von Bahn finden. Ich hab sie auch selbst noch nicht eingesetzt.

mfG. Jo


----------



## Markus (20 November 2006)

wie werden die antriebe angefahren? +/-10V? dp?

wie schnell fährst du?

vieleicht wäre auch eine billige lösung zum start der zweiten achse denkbar mit einer schnellen zähler karte die ja auch ausgänge hat die man als nocken parametrieren kann...

eine fm357-2 habe ich hier noch rumliegen wenn du erst mal testen willst.
(allerdings ohne firmware :-( )


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge, das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Angeboten ist die FM357-2, es ist eine Zusatzoption zu einem normalen Handling mot.Horizontal- und pneum. Vertikalhandling. Die Fahrzeit soll verkürzt werden, deshalb auch das Verschleifen der Bewegungen.
Mit einer 317T hatte ich schon einmal das Vergnügen, da bin ich ebend auch nicht so eindeutig fündig geworden, man könnte evtl. mit der Kurvenscheibenoption etwas anfangen. Aber bei den T-CPU scheiden sich immer wieder die Geister, man legt sich dadurch so fest auf genau diese CPU, daß man später kaum noch die Möglichkeit zu einem Wechsel hat.


----------

